# Classic Nook users - still out there?



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I am primarily a Kindle and Amazon customer (collectively, our family owns 5 Kindle ereaders vs. 1 Nook ereader).  However, I do own a Nook classic (the white one) which I use for my epub books (purchased and borrowed) and to avail of great ebook deals from BN every now and then.  I actually like the neat white look of the original Nook.  The book covers show in color at the bottom (the LCD strip) and now that PW cover view is the rave, it's amazing that the option to view one's library using the cover view was actually available 3 years back.

Anyone like me who still owns and uses a Nook classic?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought one of the original Nook Colors in a misguided burst of enthusiasm a couple of years ago.  I got a modest use of it for awhile when my ipad was too big or too expensive to take on a trip, and may use it again to read a few Nook books i picked up that werent available on Kindle at least at that time, but it is mostly sitting neglected now.

The eInk Nooks never appealed to me.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I bought a nook for library books, but gave it to my grandson.  I have never heard from him whether or not he likes it.  I gave 3 Sony readers to the rest of his family and now they each have a reader that will carry library books for all their trips.  The only thing I liked about the nook was the lighter screen and that it held ePub library books. Hated the page turn swipe or the hard to use buttons.  Personally, I use Kindles, especially the DX and my KK3.  Prefer them for all my reading.


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Guess what I saw at the train today? A classic nook used without a cover by an older businessman (looked like one anyway, in a suit). So still out there in the wild these white e ink nooks!


----------



## luvmykindle3 (Dec 5, 2010)

I still have the original nook, 3G. Sad to say I haven't used it in a while : (
Actually I really haven't used any of my ereaders in a while. Since I changed job titles, reading just hasn't happened, although I use my ipad daily!
I think I'll charge up that nook, and read a book!


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I just got off my train ride home and on my way out, caught sight of 2 Nooks - one of them the Classic white nook and the other one a Simple Touch.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I got a classic Nook and it was OK.  But at the time, my Kindle screen was much better.  I traded it in for a Simple Touch and I like that interface better.  Not only does it have page turn buttons on both sides in addition to the touch screen, you can customize the buttons.  You can also use your own sleep pictures without having to hack it.  It is also very lightweight and the back is slight rubberized so it's easy to hold.
But the number of books that I have from Amazon totally outweighs the number from B&N.  For some reason, I don't like browsing through their online store and I don't like the DRM beieng tied to my existing credit card.


----------

